# Got my deer back



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I got 55 lb of summer sausage and trail baloney with pepper jack cheese in it. Plus the tenderloins. Feels good to be done for the year. I only need one deer with only me and the girl. I will take care of the landowner and be eating it on the ice this year hopefully. Finaly get a good fall of fishing in. Dumas did a good job. I boned it out and droped it off.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice looks tasty


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

It is good. I ate too much


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

My mouth is watering...where did ya have it processed?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Dumas in suffield. They have a deer processing place run bu the son.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

How's their prices? Got rid of all our processing equipment a few years ago. Right down the road from me.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on what you get. They add a lb of sausage to every lb of deer so it's 2.50 a lb for what i got plus 2 a lb for cheese. I got 55 lbs back it was around 160 to have it done. They have samples there you can try.

They have a websight and a Facebook page. "Dumas deer processing" he even carried the box to the car for me and thanked me twice for the buisness. Can't complain about the service or product. They told me a week and a half and called me in 6 days and said it was ready. Plus it's 5 min from my house.

I think I saw if you have the whole deer turned into speciality meat it's 20 bucks off the order if they do the entire thing. If you bone it out no processing fee.

It's 60 for them to cut it up and skin it i believe he said its all vacum packed. 

Only cost me a 6 pack in my gradge to cut it up lol.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess it depends on what you consider "expensive"

While they were making my meat. I cut wood to heat the shop for the entire winter. The wood is worth 5 times what I paid. 

I have the stuff to process it.


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd highly recommend dumas for any kind of processing you might need if your in NE Ohio. I started using them last year because my fiancé shot a doe during the rut and I figured it would be easier to just get it processed and get back in the woods rather than mess with it for 3 hours. Everything comes back frozen and vacuum sealed. It's worth it to me to save the time, have no mess, and I sure as heck can't package and label everything as nice as they do. Very quick turnover too for most of the year.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

That's pretty cool. I didn't know they would do that. Never thought about it either. So you just boned it out and dropped off the meat? Seems like a good deal. They did a doe for me last year and did a great job. Very quick also.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep. Just cut all the meat off and droped it off in baggies. They you may or may not get your deer back with the speciality meats. They do the speciality stuff in large batches. It did nottater to me. Saved 60 bucks that way.


----------

